# "Indelible" Tauriq Moosa



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 11, 2016)

UPDATE
Tauriq Moosa is now e-begging on Patreon. Presumably nobody wanted to hire him because of his sordid reputation. 



















http://www.theguardian.com/profile/tauriq-moosa

https://twitter.com/tauriqmoosa

https://za.linkedin.com/in/tauriq-moosa-0ab35721

http://www.theestablishment.co/author/tauriq-moosa/

https://plus.google.com/104197366239641969079/posts

https://ask.fm/tauriqmoosa

http://freethoughtblogs.com/indelible/author/indelible/

I also found this article, but you judge for yourself:

http://bigthink.com/think-tank/is-incest-wrong

But now children its time for a little story about how I discovered this man. Some time within the past 24 hours youtuber shoe0nhead posted a video mocking this feminist colouring book by a woman named Ijeoma Oluo, and tweeting out pictures of her drawing silly pictures and coloring in the book.

Oluo took this as "harassment" and a bunch of salt flowed from her (she may be worthy of her own thread, but this guy interested me way more than her for numerous reasons. Firstly his twitter name (not the @ handle, but the title) was "end comments sections" and he was saying shit like this










That's right... a man said "ban men" over a goofy video that a WOMAN made. This might be one of the most special finds I have ever made of a lolcow.


----------



## Executive Impact (Apr 11, 2016)

*Oh boy! *

I've been waiting for this one!

More of Tauriq's incest interest:

http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/an-example-of-consensual-incest

Don't leave him alone with your dog:

http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/opposing-bestiality

He doesn't have a problem with killing babies (not abortion, actually killing babies after they come out of the womb):

http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/killing-infants-the-right-to-argue

http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/why-infanticide-can-be-moral

He thinks there's absolutely nothing wrong with fucking human corpses:

http://bigthink.com/think-tank/is-necrophilia-wrong

Mr. Moosa says people who self-harm should not be discouraged from doing so:

http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/allowing-people-to-harm-themselves

Mentally ill people who desire to have their limbs amputated for no reason should have their wishes obeyed by doctors:

http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/wanting-to-be-an-amputee

It should go without saying that he wants to legalise child porn (he's _really_ interested in this topic):

 http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/testing-our-moral-convictions-decriminalising-child-porn-to-reduce-child-crime

http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/gizmodos-outrage-over-child-porn-a-critique

http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/virtual-child-porn-and-paedophilia

 http://bigthink.com/against-the-new-taboo/lost-girls-sex-children

Arguing in defence of incest, necrophilia and cannibalism in a single article:

http://www.3quarksdaily.com/3quarks...dangers-of-repugnance-as-moral-authority.html


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm surprised we didn't already have a thread on this fuckwad.  Congratulations.


----------



## Without A Gout (Apr 11, 2016)

- Fuck your sisters, brothers, parents, dead people, little kids, your pets and nearly everything under the sun.
- BAN ALL MEN!
- Murder babies inhumanely out of the womb, embrace extreme mental illness like limb amputation, and practice extremes in hedonism that make the Dark Eldar seem tolerable.
- BAN ALL OF THE MEN!!!

What a stable and inspirational person.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 11, 2016)

This guy sounds fun, thank you @Feline Darkmage





Boy was he proud over writing an article on incest





Flying closer to the sun..





And then the wings melt





And he gets asked "how to do the incest"





And he is available for children's parties





But don't worry, he's okay. Tumblr liked his article





...Now he thinks incest and necrophilia are horrid.





He's having fun on Twitter as we speak lol





haha The guy who wants to fuck his dead sister is calling people on twitter creeps.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 11, 2016)

So when's the part we he finds this thread and mentions us by name and swears a social justice vendetta?

Oh, and I wanna be called a gamergater for this too, that'll give him bonus points.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 11, 2016)

All of Tauriq Moosa's rants are like you took the dumbest Deep Thoughts OPs from ADK, then made them way dumber and then had an ISIS terrorist looking dude say them in as obnoxious and pretentious a way as possible.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 11, 2016)

He had some drama over this article
www.polygon.com/2015/6/3/8719389/colorblind-on-witcher-3-rust-and-gamings-race-problem


Spoiler: Bawleet



At one point he decided to leave twitter. Here is an archive of his twitter before leaving.
http://archive.md/Fmk7d







































@theralph, when he isn't showing his dick off to the world, also got into the applesauce with Tauriq

http://theralphretort.com/tauriq-moosa-unleashes-the-salt-cries-victim-12013015/

Here is video of him pretending to be Tariq






Tbh, this weenery reflects worse on @theralph as he feels that it was some act of masster trolling when the reaction by Tauriq wasn't all that salty at all.

From @theralph's blog









Here is some stuff that isn't necessarily funny, but some might be interested in.




http://www.polygon.com/2015/6/3/8719389/colorblind-on-witcher-3-rust-and-gamings-race-problem

A lot of other stuff there on this guy. He was discussed briefly i in an article by the sped Milo Youppanoulos or whatever




http://www.breitbart.com/big-journa...ives-defending-gamergate-critic-sarah-nyberg/

Here is an essay he had written for the Center For Inquiry. He won runner-up. Since people here like to parse through essays, have at it.
http://www.centerforinquiry.net/upl...n_for_Free_Expression_Essay_Contest_Moosa.pdf.



Spoiler: Description of Essay



_In his 8,000-word essay, Moosa defends free expression as not simply a means of promoting freedom, but as a necessary condition for our ability to engage in open dialogue, leaving room for open-minded debate and discussion. Moosa refuted the claim that religious beliefs should be immune from criticism, pointing out that any belief can be mistaken and free expression is necessary for us to discuss and consider the truth or falsity of a belief.

“Mr. Moosa’s essay eloquently establishes the key role free expression plays in the testing and assessment of beliefs and ideas, while emphasizing how suppression of free speech affects our ability to engage in open discourse,” Lindsay said._

Source: http://www.centerforinquiry.net/news/cfi_announces_free_expression_essay_contest_winners/



An article of his is used at Middle East Technical College for the Grad School Application
http://app.ncc.metu.edu.tr/sfl/mod/resource/view.php?id=436

More Twitter fodder








He also has a Disqus with over 2500 comments. Have at it. 
https://disqus.com/by/tauriq_moosa/comments/

Profiled on Deepfreeze.it



http://deepfreeze.it/journo.php?j=tauriq_moosa


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 11, 2016)

More info:http://www.themarysue.com/i-stand-with-tauriq/

GG apparently chased him off Twitter, but (un)fortunately he came back.

He has an ED page, always a good sign.

Just found an interview, haven't read it yet: 
https://symptomaticcommentary.wordpress.com/2013/04/12/interview-with-tauriq-moosa/


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Apr 11, 2016)

Why does he hate Eli Roth? Is it because of The Green Inferno?


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 11, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> More info:http://www.themarysue.com/i-stand-with-tauriq/
> 
> GG apparently chased him off Twitter, but (un)fortunately he came back.
> 
> ...


You may want to add his @medium to the OP
https://medium.com/@tauriqmoosa

Well Tauriq and GamerGate... He got involved in GamerGate around the end of August 2014. His first posts seemed to center on censorship and writing quality.



Spoiler: GamerGate Tweets


----------



## NotCobalt (Apr 11, 2016)

He also wants to fuck Megan Fox so bad, it is beyond cringe.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 11, 2016)

There are some other sources that could be checked for additional information. This guy actually has a pretty complete ED page and has a wordpress.
https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Tauriq_Moosa
https://tauriqmoosa.wordpress.com/

He also has a gaming footprint




T_Rock12345 is a profile he uses on PSN and XBox Live as well

Also, he has a Reddit
https://www.reddit.com/user/TauriqM


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh man, this guy. He's a piece of work, even for a SJW. I just love how he thinks people (allegedly) saying mean things on the internet to well-off women is horrible while arguing in favor of legitimately horrific stuff (seriously, disabled people being murdered by their parents is a huge problem, like that's an example of legit ableism, not the tumblr "oh no someome said retarded" shit). I really, REALLY hope he's just being a supreme edgelord, but I have the sneaking suspicion he's just as much of a sick fuck as his writings would lead you to believe


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (Apr 11, 2016)

Android raptor said:


> I just love how he thinks people (allegedly) saying mean things on the internet to well-off women is horrible while arguing in favor of legitimately horrific stuff. I really, REALLY hope he's just being a supreme edgelord, but I have the sneaking suspicion he's just as much of a sick fuck as his writings would lead you to believe


Classic cognitive dissonance. I think if more SJW's researched cognitive biases they might be able to achieve some introspection.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh boy, Sagal connections too? Weren't people mad at her not for being trans but for fundraising under false pretenses regarding a nonexistent metal poisoning car crash?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 11, 2016)

GREEDY FIREMAN said:


> Why does he hate Eli Roth? Is it because of The Green Inferno?



Yes it is. He mentioned it indirectly saying Roth shouldn't be "hating on twitter activists", the premise of Green Inferno was privileged college-age activists who are parodies of SJWs in a way and thats 'mean' or something.

REDDIT UPDATE BELOW

Everything needs a GG reference because of course it does, also 'broness' 


 
Off-Topic asking about GIF making in a PS4 reddit thread, doesn't know what PM systems are for


 

Finds Jar Jar Binks interesting, gets nine responses


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 11, 2016)

This guy is proof that most of anti-GG considers any reply to their posts that isn't praise to be harassment.

He's also edgier than Sarah Nyberg and Allison Rapp combined.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 12, 2016)

Shoes colouring book drama appears to have died down now, but Twitter always has drama. I'm watching his feed to see what happens next for Mr moosa


----------



## Daisymae (Apr 12, 2016)

This is such a transparent effort to garner attention by being a matyr and a opposing opinion.


----------



## Hung Well (Apr 12, 2016)

There's so many stereotypical check boxes this assclown ticks: 
* The over sensitive My-norah-tee
* All serve, no return game
* The louder he whines the more serious he is
* Proof that though every one has the right to have a voice, very few of those voices merit being heard
* Oh, and he's dark.  Pigmentally developed. Did you notice he's brown? Your discussions shall not proceed until you acknowledge his melanin content is a few standard deviations above the mean. And more = better, right? He's waiting for you to kowtow.  Guys? Guys? Where are you going?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 12, 2016)

Hung Well said:


> There's so many stereotypical check boxes this assclown ticks:
> * The over sensitive My-norah-tee
> * All serve, no return game



Exemplified by posting edgy bullshit like "Necrophilia is awesome amirite" and then screaming "HARASSMENT" when people give that edgy bullshit the response it deserves.


----------



## Foltest (Apr 12, 2016)

I think that we should have "want to be able fuck corpse" added to the subtitle.


----------



## Hung Well (Apr 12, 2016)

Isnt


Foltest said:


> I think that we should have "want to be able fuck corpse" added to the subtitle.


Isn't is his _sister's_ corpse?

The douche runs strong with this one.


----------



## Foltest (Apr 12, 2016)

Hung Well said:


> Isnt
> 
> Isn't is his _sister's_ corpse?
> 
> The douche runs strong with this one.


oh yeah forgot that. Add "want to fuck his sister corpse legal".


----------



## StallChaser (Apr 12, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> More info:http://www.themarysue.com/i-stand-with-tauriq/
> 
> GG apparently chased him off Twitter, but (un)fortunately he came back.
> 
> ...


This fucking guy.  He wasn't even "harassed off twitter" in the normal sense, as in getting a shitstorm of @ replies.  It was just people talking about him without even tagging him.  It was right after he wrote a retarded article about the Witcher 3 being racist because it didn't have black people.  He literally had to search his name to find any of the "harassment".  The fact that anyone would dare to point out the utter retardation of his racist article, even without directly contacting him, was just too much, and he had to play the victim card.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 12, 2016)

Your thought have been inputted, new subtitle for the thread now up.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 12, 2016)

Is he trying to tell us something with this retweet?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 12, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Is he trying to tell us something with this retweet?



He's so autistic that he should be shoved into an oven for the benefit of humanity.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 12, 2016)

ugh brown people


----------



## Foltest (Apr 13, 2016)

When people say someone looks autistic, they mean that is their behavior that is diffrent from other people. That is what people mean. Moosa is too dumb to understand that.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 13, 2016)

Foltest said:


> When people say someone looks autistic, they mean that is their behavior that is diffrent from other people. That is what people mean. Moosa is too dumb to understand that.



He's too dumb to understand more than a few things it seems.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 8, 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/tauriqmoosa/status/751279712031223812?p=vv

I was checking Nora's Twitter and I saw them retweet this comment chain Moosa made, so I'm bring his thread up again.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 8, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> The crowning moment of funny with this asshole was when 4chan turned him into a terrorist using Moosa's own clickbait advocacy. All it took was once altered screenshot from his Twitter of Moosa holding a Quaran and the rest fell into place.



link plox?


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 8, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> link plox?



I was wrong. It was the other clickbait associate of Leigh Alexander's, Veerender Jubbal.






Still the funniest goddamned thing ever.


----------



## The Colonel (Jul 8, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/tauriqmoosa/status/751279712031223812?p=vv
> 
> I was checking Nora's Twitter and I saw them retweet this comment chain Moosa made, so I'm bring his thread up again.


That dude hasn't been in office for three years.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm surprised this lolcow only has two pages devoted to him. He's the typical SJW baby that wants everyone to hear his opinions, but can't stand people with different opinions responding to him. HOW DARE THEY USE TWITTER IN THE MANNER INTENDED! Not to mention that he whines about how oppressed he is despite attending several very expensive schools. If you're lighter than him, then fuck you for having an opinion and give him all your money!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 14, 2016)

Of course he's a #DemocraticWhore


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2016)

This guy has been popping up recently with rat king cows, looks like he still sees nothing wrong with being friends with Nicholas Nyberg, a pedophile who wanted to rape his 8-year-old cousin, along with Dan "Foldable Pedo" Olson, a man who was so buttblasted over Gamergate he downloaded child porn in an attempt to attack it.


----------



## Foltest (Dec 5, 2016)

He knows that Tom Cruise ain't playing the mummy, right? Or is he that dense (the answer is yes).


----------



## pondweed (Dec 5, 2016)

I only knew of this guy because he called Daniel Vávra (WarHorseStudios director) a racist because Kingdom Come: Deliverance had no black people in it, even after Vávra explained there were no black people in the historical setting (medieval Czech times)







Moosa's response:


----------



## NotCobalt (Dec 5, 2016)

Foltest said:


> He knows that Tom Cruise ain't playing the mummy, right? Or is he that dense (the answer is yes).


Since he is a necrophiliac would he fap hard to Tom Cruise as the mummy?


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Dec 5, 2016)

Isn't this nigga technically  part of the ratking? He constantly pops up with The Pedo, called Nyberg.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 5, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> This guy has been popping up recently with rat king cows, looks like he still sees nothing wrong with being friends with Nicholas Nyberg, a pedophile who wanted to rape his 8-year-old cousin, along with Dan "Foldable Pedo" Olson, a man who was so buttblasted over Gamergate he downloaded child porn in an attempt to attack it.
> 
> View attachment 159762
> 
> ...



Don't be surprised, he's IRL friends with Pless or so popular chant goes, considering how often she sucks his serial racebaiting dick in op-eds.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 5, 2016)

Tranny Dick Noballs said:


> Isn't this nigga technically  part of the ratking? He constantly pops up with The Pedo, called Nyberg.



Well, he supports incest, so he has that in common with Sick Nick II.


----------



## Skelter Helter (Dec 5, 2016)

Some cows disgust me.  Others depress me.  Tauriq is one of the few that I actively loathe. 

He's such a disingenuous bitch when he baits people and then cries when they simply disagree with him in a public venue.

To make things worse, between the way he dictates to artists about what they should create and how and the way he agitates to delegitimize disagreement, he's a not exactly closeted totalitarian.


----------



## Patrick Buttman (Dec 5, 2016)

Skelter Helter said:


> Some cows disgust me.  Others depress me.  Tauriq is one of the few that I actively loathe.
> 
> He's such a disingenuous bitch when he baits people and then cries when they simply disagree with him in a public venue.
> 
> To make things worse, between the way he dictates to artists about what they should create and how and the way he agitates to delegitimize disagreement, he's a not exactly closeted totalitarian.



How to be Tauriq Moosa on Twitter:

1. Talk about how [x] game is racist/anti-Muslim because there are no black/Muslim people in it, and demand the creators to put them in.

2. Have someone explain that Ancient Japan/Medieval Europe/Pluto didn't have any black Muslims around

3. Scream and cry about how you're being harassed and threatened

4. Watch monthly Pitybux go up

5. Lather, rinse, repeat


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Dec 7, 2016)

Patrick Buttman said:


> How to be Tauriq Moosa on Twitter:
> 
> 1. Talk about how [x] game is racist/anti-Muslim because there are no black/Muslim people in it, and demand the creators to put them in.
> 
> ...



Tauriq Moosa is a sad beta-cunt, and I wouldn't have sex with him.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 7, 2016)

Patrick Buttman said:


> How to be Tauriq Moosa on Twitter:
> 
> 1. Talk about how [x] game is racist/anti-Muslim because there are no black/Muslim people in it, and demand the creators to put them in.
> 
> 2. Have someone explain that Ancient Japan/Medieval Europe/Pluto didn't have any black Muslims around



How to Trigger Tauriq Moosa

1.  Make a science fiction game about the year 2500.

2.  Have no blacks or Muslims in it.

3.  Wait for Tauriq Moosa to flip the fuck out and ask why.

4.  Explain that it's in the future.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 7, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> How to Trigger Tauriq Moosa
> 
> 1.  Make a science fiction game about the year 2500.
> 
> ...



So basically pull this:


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Patrick Buttman (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm shocked that Tauriq isn't crying on Twitter about how Tracer isn't also a black Muslim in addition to being gay, and demanding that Blizzard give him money as reparations.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 21, 2016)

Never has the word "nigger" been such an accurate description of a man.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Dec 21, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Well, he supports incest, so he has that in common with Sick Nick II.


You mean Dickless Nicholas?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 7, 2017)

He changed twitter icons recently and it's his face now


----------



## chocolatesaltyballs (Jan 7, 2017)

He looks like life has taken a crap on him.

My heart is warm and full.


----------



## KotAGoR VIII (Jan 7, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> He changed twitter icons recently and it's his face now
> 
> View attachment 172131


Is that Anthony Burch's 1/4 black half-brother?


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 7, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> He changed twitter icons recently and it's his face now
> 
> View attachment 172131


He looks like the kind of guy who would want to fuck his dead sister.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 7, 2017)

KotAGoR VIII said:


> Is that Anthony Burch's 1/4 black half-brother?



It could be worse...
You could like necro-incest...


----------



## McGregor (Jan 8, 2017)

You know it's interesting to me that I honestly don't think this guy believes a word he writes. I really don't. And that's a little unusual. I think quite a few of the more crazed SJWs believe their shit don't stink. The way he backs off his points though, and the way he actively has to seek out people to fight with, even when they aren't in his Twitter feed... I honestly don't think he believes the stuff he tweets.

At first blush I guess that makes it better right? I mean, not a pedo, not into necrophilia and incest right? But neither are most people and most people don't hang out with people who are and then go advocating for legal changes. The guy's like a third rate Nick Naylor... But his causes and his hideous representations for them are even funnier and more outrageous then Thank You for Smoking was.

I can't wait to see what he comes up with next!


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Jan 10, 2017)

This nigga is *extremel*y privileged. I'm starting to think he's just a really tanned CIS white male. 

He's also one of those work-shy professional students, who go from one degree to the next, because his personality is so caustic (which means he's practically UNEMPLOYABLE).

I don't know if he finished his masters but this year he's starting a law degree.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jan 10, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> So basically pull this:



Kind of looks like it is white people in short supply in this recent re-make...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 4, 2017)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA
He an e-begger now


----------



## Foltest (Mar 4, 2017)

Didn't he already went to university? Did he got an useless degere and waste his time and money on it? 
The answer is yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 4, 2017)

@McGregor: I'm not gonna cover this guy's myriad connections to people we already covered because it goes on for like ten pages, but to answer the question: No, he doesn't actually believe anything he posts, he's just virtue signaling with the power of a small nuclear furnace.

Wherever you see the Rat Kings sperging about _anything_ he could potentially earn brownie points on, there he'll be. He's a member of the Pedophile Internet Defense Force (PIDF), he's an avid supporter of the usual suspects within Anti-GG, and fucking everyone in the various internet subfactions that seem like a twisted spidernest of confused ideology sees through his shit, marking him one of the rare ones that's barely even _tolerated_ by their own side.

Surprising exactly no one, his closest connections are the living inferiority complex that is Nora Reed and the tax-dodging pedophile that is Sarah Nyberg. They are the only ones who will tolerate him.


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Mar 7, 2017)

I always knew he'd eventually get on hipster welfare


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 7, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> I'm not gonna cover this guy's myriad connections to people we already covered because it goes on for like ten pages, but to answer the question



Please do, it will be the ultimate Jaimaspost out of all Jaimasposts ever.


----------



## thismanlies (Mar 7, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> No, he doesn't actually believe anything he posts, he's just virtue signaling with the power of a small nuclear furnace.



Hasn't he been posting this kind of shit for years? Eventually he's bound to believe it.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 7, 2017)

Moved to "Rat Kings".


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 8, 2017)

Alan Pardew said:


> Moved to "Rat Kings".



Only the Rat King would accept someone as sad as this guy. Thanks!
Also, I updated the OP with his Patreon info.


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 8, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Please do, it will be the ultimate Jaimaspost out of all Jaimasposts ever.



Here's the thing: He's white noise. He does have a relationship with Arthur Gies that begs to be probed, but by and large he isn't worth anyone's attention for his Anti-GG sperging. He's part of the background chatter. Random Anti-GG whiners like him are a dime a million.

This said, there is _one_ I'll bring up for the sake of mockery, because _holy shit_, it's amazing. Back when the Witcher 3 came out, Tauriq had a meltdown that _would_ be made legend.

For the unfamiliar: He was the dipshit that began the "Witcher 3 is racist for not including black people" angle. The argument that a game developed by white people who almost all have never even _seen_ a black person before, created around polish mythology, was somehow racist because it didn't include one wasn't exactly one based on common sense, but that didn't stop Moosa.

This was immediately backed up by his rumored gay lover/partner-in-crime at Polygon Arthur Gies, who posted a virtually identical article, and all evidence is that they coordinated the effort. This led to some familiar faces joining the fight to declare it was sexist as well, while intentionally playing on a pre-day one patched version just to complain about it. This, ultimately, was what led to Ian Miles Cheong telling the lot of them to fuck themselves and leaving the clique for good.

So you have a situation where Moosa and friends stirred controversy, got countless people pissed at them for being ignorant shitheads, wound up getting _so _much negative attention that it essentially undermined their whole platforms, got IMC to leave the clique and turn over an ample stockpile of ammo to Anti-GG's myriad enemies in the process, and ultimately accomplished nothing but being 100% counter-productive. What now?

Why, declare that everyone who disagrees with you is in league with Stormfront, of course.



Suffice to say this ultimately made the situation worse, and Moosa was mocked by the nerds until he broke down and recanted his earlier declaration that the game was racist. Thus ended any hope Moosa may have had of ever getting enough good-boy points from the clique to get tendies. Even funnier, Gies got nailed soonafter and revealed that the entire shitshow had been done to attract clicks.


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Mar 8, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Here's the thing: He's white noise. He does have a relationship with Arthur Gies that begs to be probed, but by and large he isn't worth anyone's attention for his Anti-GG sperging. He's part of the background chatter. Random Anti-GG whiners like him are a dime a million.
> 
> This said, there is _one_ I'll bring up for the sake of mockery, because _holy shit_, it's amazing. Back when the Witcher 3 came out, Tauriq had a meltdown that _would_ be made legend.
> 
> ...


*Good Lord Bear, this is a beautiful summary of events:*  I didn't realise that the reason IMC left the clique was because of the *retardation* that is Tauriq Moosa's sperging (about Polish mythology/fantasy being "Too Polish").


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 8, 2017)

Tranny Dick Noballs said:


> *Good Lord Bear, this is a beautiful summary of events:*  I didn't realise that the reason IMC left the clique was because of the *exceptionalism* that is Tauriq Moosa's sperging (about Polish mythology/fantasy being "Too Polish").



It's frankly amazing how many major game controversies over the last two-to-three years either started tied to the usual suspects or for a period of time had something major to do with them.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

Breaking news! President Trump speaks for all white people!




Maybe he installed one of those "transphobic" block lists that the Norasphere Gang is always REEEing about?


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 22, 2017)

isnt tauriq friends with some of the blockbot people


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> isnt tauriq friends with some of the blockbot people



McDonald and Melby were the blockbot people right?

Or are you talking Based Blue Randi Harper's blockbot group?


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 22, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> McDonald and Melby were the blockbot people right?
> 
> Or are you talking Based Blue Randi Harper's blockbot group?


The former.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> The former.



Check his twitter page and do the to-from thing with his name and Melby.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 22, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Check his twitter page and do the to-from thing with his name and Melby.









Please don't do that Melby, especially considering the fuckery you pulled on ratemyprofessor. Anyone who would do that has zero integrity and should excuse themselves from academia permanently.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


>



Gee MA, what was that about forcing people to accept conclusions?
I believe we have an entire subforum or two of people who do that all the time.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 24, 2017)

Gee, I wonder why Republicans feel this way.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 26, 2017)

https://twitter.com/tauriqmoosa/status/934528253775220744
http://archive.md/220gg

Tauriq is accusing the most mainstream newspaper in the USA, a nation that destroyed Naziism in the 40s of having Nazi sympathies.



> holy shit, NY Times. What the hell are you doing.
> 
> One of the most important goals of the Nazis is to receive mainstream acceptance & normalisation, via profiles & "neutral" write ups.
> 
> ...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 11, 2017)

https://www.comixology.com/Tauriq-Moosa/comics-creator/95884

Had no idea he made comics too until @oddish mentioned it in the review of Kukuruyo's "GamerGate Life" shitpile. So this is a thing.


----------



## oddish (Dec 11, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://www.comixology.com/Tauriq-Moosa/comics-creator/95884
> 
> Had no idea he made comics too until @oddish mentioned it in the review of Kukuruyo's "GamerGate Life" shitpile. So this is a thing.



hmmm... that's not it tough. I remember him having some sort of low-effort sjw webcomic that he used to attack GamerGate strawmen. But I can't remember what it was or find it.


----------

